# Double T saddles?



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

The trainer at my barn purchased this saddle for himself but discovered that his legs were too short for even the shortest hole, now he is offering it to me. I tried it out for a few minutes and found it to be way more comfortable than the no-name saddle that I already have, and it seems to fit my horse better. He is offering it to me for 350 dollars, used but it very good condition. On top of the saddle, he said if I purchased it he would put some rides on my horse to help me work out some of our issues at no extra cost. He is trustworthy and a good trainer, and I know him well. His character/training ability/idea that he may be dooping me are not in question. He is a very proficient trainer (I feel I cannot emphasize that enough) but here's what I'm wondering:

Is this a good price for the saddle, without the training? I have not been able to find this particular model online, but similar ones are in the 400$ range

With the training thrown in, is this a good deal? As I said, it fits my horse AND me a lot better than my current saddle. 

It is within my budget, but I just want to know if anyone has any experience with this brand and what their thoughts are.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

They're are not good saddles. And the price seems high. They sell for under $300 at every sale I go to, and they are brand spankin new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Double Ts are crap. Don't subject your horse...or your butt...to one of them.

sorry to be blunt, but he's trying to pawn off a crappy saddle on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAMalpha (May 19, 2013)

if he really likes the saddle except for the stirrups he should know that you can drill holes to make them shorter


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That saddle looks to be up off his back at the back end. To my way of thinking it should sit down properly even without a rider on.
I don't care for the rigging either.
I think saddle fitting is frustrating but you want the best possible fit for your horse. There are good deals out there on used saddles if you are persistant.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

After checking the website and a few of the saddles, these are Asian made. When nothing is mentioned about what the tree is made of that is a red flag. That's like buying a house with a poorly made basement. If the tree warps or breaks nothing else matters. I am strongly advising you to not purchase this saddle. He's not doing you a favor, he bo't a lemon and now he's trying to dump it.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No, do not subject your horse to that saddle even if you think it is comfortable. They are not worth the cheap leather they are made of, and any saddle retailing new for $400 is NOT worth it...

IMO the saddle doesn't look like it fits your horse that great either.

You can buy a used, nice, broken in saddle on craigslist within your budget that ISN'T crap like that. For example, my barrel saddle is very nice and I bought it for $375...brand new retails 1k. Plus, then you don't have to break it in.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your honest opinions! You have done a great job of talking me out of an impulse buy, even if it really was just the training I was after


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

One week of training is not worth a cheap made, plastic like saddle that'll end up making your horse sore and one you won't be able to pay someone to take it away in the near future... ;-) 

wise choice in walking away. You'll find a nice saddle that'll work for both you and your horse. Just have to be patient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Noooooo. They are very cheaply made saddles. And to be honest it doesn't look like it fits your horse. Cheap and or ill fitting saddles will sore up a horse in no time.

Go for a used NAME brand saddle such as, circle Y, Tex tan, billy cook (from OK, not TX), I would give you more brands but I really don't know what type of riding your after in the first place. You can find AWESOME used name brand saddles for what you are willing to pay for this one. Walk away. It kind of makes me wonder why your trainer was using it in the first place...?

Im also thinking that your horse will not be dropping down so much on his front end if you find a saddle that fits. (I saw your other threads) Saddle fitters are money well spent


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

It kind of makes me wonder why your trainer was using it in the first place...?[/QUOTE]

Hand up, PICK ME, PICK ME, PICK ME.... I bet I know why he's got that saddle, and I promise it's wrong and dirty buisness. If I'm correct...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I'd find another trainer. Anyone who'd bs you about a saddle isn't someone I'd be handing lesson money to.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Agree wholeheartedly with the OPs this saddle if he really intended on using it himself can be altered be a saddle maker to make the stirrups shorter quite easily. I had it done to mine for the same reason. He has to know this if he's a trainer. So, stay away from this one for sure. Good luck.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You don't even need a saddle maker to do it, just get a hole punch yourself...Jeeze.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorrelhorse, sometimes the fenders need shortening at the top so the straps can slide farther around the tree, then go up another hole. I'm thinking this trainer is either a dwarf for a jockey to need stirrups that short.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Sorrelhorse, sometimes the fenders need shortening at the top so the straps can slide farther around the tree, then go up another hole. I'm thinking this trainer is either a dwarf for a jockey to need stirrups that short.



He is a very short man. He is from mexico, and is PHENOMENAL with horses, and buys the things that he likes and works for him without much emphisis on brand or feedback. 

He genuinely bought this saddle for the simple fact that he _liked _it, as hard as that is to believe. He has helped me out A LOT with my horse, free of charge, just because he saw me struggling. I seriously doubt he is trying to "pawn" a saddle off on me, but merely trying to get something off his hands that he bought that didn't quite work out for him, especially since him and his wife are expecting baby number four 

I mentioned in my OP that his character was not the issue, just wondering if the saddle was worth the price. 

To defend him, because I feel like I need to: His horses are very well trained, and get started off right. He trains reiners at my barn, and those horses have the lightest, softest mouths I have ever seen. He does all of this quietly with light hands (and a little discipline when needed).

Time and time again he has offered tidbits of help where most trainers would have just said "why don't we set up a lesson and you can pay me x amount of dollars"

Anywho, again. Thank you for the feedback on the SADDLE 

Here he is on his 3 y/o mare


----------



## Horseislove (Jul 1, 2020)

If you are comfortable with a hard seat, you can choose the Double T saddle with roper style and floral tooling. I heard they make them even better now.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Your trainer must be a very short man if the stirrups on that saddle are too long for him as they look pretty short in the picture


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you post a larger pic of the saddle on your horse. It's so tiny and then when I try to enlarge it, it gets pretty blurry. People are right though, you can probably get better quality in used for the same price or maybe just a little bit more.


----------

